# Idea Paint Create whiteboard and chalkboard paint



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are a few pics I took today from a new custom home we are currently finishing up. The big brown wall is chalkboard paint. The accent walls in the his/hers kids bedrooms are Idea Paint Create white gloss whiteboard paint.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks great!

How was it working with the Idea paint? I've priced a few commercial jobs that speced that product...but haven't tried it yet. Stuff is expensive.
Does it require a level 5 finish?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

STAR said:


> Looks great! How was it working with the Idea paint? I've priced a few commercial jobs that speced that product...but haven't tried it yet. Stuff is expensive. Does it require a level 5 finish?


 it's a challenge on large walls. Those walls are 10x16. We had to do 5 ft at a time, then you do the second coat after 3-5 minutes, wet-over-wet. It was a two person project.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

STAR said:


> Looks great!
> 
> How was it working with the Idea paint? I've priced a few commercial jobs that speced that product...but haven't tried it yet. Stuff is expensive.
> Does it require a level 5 finish?


They recommend a level 5 finish. I found it easy to use but always has a orange peel finish that the clients always question. Dave from CD painting says he gets it to lay down flat. I will try it his way next time when I do it. 

IMO its not worth the money.


----------

